# New Casting Platform



## Low48 (Oct 19, 2016)

Made myself a new casting platform. 24"x24"x28H, anodized, starboard top. Looking forward to fishing it this weekend in POC!


----------



## fishingjordan (Jan 20, 2015)

Looks very well made good job

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Looks good. Did you do the welding?


----------



## Low48 (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes I did all of it. The welding is hard but only 50% of the equation.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice job. Nice welding...tig or mig? What about the mounting hardware. It would appear you are going to use a popup cleat and turnbuckle arrangement. That requires a little advanced planning due to some boat's anchor/stowage hatch framing and attachment point(s) on the bottom of your casting deck. I would also suggest a mid-step to lessen that first step down onto the deck. After standing there for an hour or so fishing you'll like having one, trust me. What kind of boat is this going on?


----------



## eastmaty (Jan 9, 2013)

Nicely done !


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Nice. How did you make your bends?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Low48 said:


> Yes I did all of it. The welding is hard but only 50% of the equation.


great work.. we need to talk ;-)


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Golden said:


> Nice job. Nice welding...tig or mig? What about the mounting hardware. It would appear you are going to use a popup cleat and turnbuckle arrangement. That requires a little advanced planning due to some boat's anchor/stowage hatch framing and attachment point(s) on the bottom of your casting deck. I would also suggest a mid-step to lessen that first step down onto the deck. After standing there for an hour or so fishing you'll like having one, trust me. What kind of boat is this going on?


Tig torch in the picture. I need to get my Tig welder set up an start playing with it.


----------



## Low48 (Oct 19, 2016)

Golden: I'm planning on using a turnbuckle with the Kennedy Tie Down System. Right now I'm running a Seaark 1648 w/ F40; saving up for an actual TPS or panga. I got into welding bc I couldn't find anyone reasonable in San Antonio to work on my boat. Plus I needed a new hobby instead of running around Texas and fishing every weekend. Kids do that and my wife likes me being home.

Trout Support: hit me up. I need to take on some small projects to use up my materials and practice.

Stuart: I ended up with a manual tube bender. Yes it's a tig machine.


----------



## Low48 (Oct 19, 2016)

Had to reupload image.


----------



## boomer21 (Dec 28, 2015)

Very, very nice. Great skills!


----------



## roninrus1 (May 27, 2004)

Low48 said:


> Yes I did all of it. The welding is hard but only 50% of the equation.


Ya did a pretty decent job. Might have to get with you some time and build one for my poling skiff.


----------



## Low48 (Oct 19, 2016)

roninrus1 said:


> Ya did a pretty decent job. Might have to get with you some time and build one for my poling skiff.


if I turn anything else out I'll let you know. I have to paint my canoe before I start another project. The river rocks have taken its toll this summer.


----------



## Low48 (Oct 19, 2016)

I need to sell this casting platform to get a jack plate. It is listed in the classifieds. Thanks


----------

